# Smoked cheddar and mozzarella



## escopeton (Jan 25, 2018)

My first attempt at smoking chees.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 25, 2018)

Nice job!


----------



## cashew (Jan 28, 2018)

Looks good, bet it tastes good too. I just fell down the cheese smoke hole, and had to look up times since I just fired up the smoker for my first cheese attempt.


----------



## escopeton (Jan 28, 2018)

I tasted it again with the wife a few hours later and they flavors had time to develope.  Very nice.


----------



## wbf610 (Jan 28, 2018)

I find that if I let mine rest overnight, then vac pack and rest for a few weeks, that it tastes much better than without the rest.


----------



## jonrw70 (Jan 29, 2018)

wbf610 said:


> I find that if I let mine rest overnight, then vac pack and rest for a few weeks, that it tastes much better than without the rest.



Are the resting in the fridge or out on the counter? Cover?


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 30, 2018)

jonrw70 said:


> Are the resting in the fridge or out on the counter? Cover?



I let it rest on a cooling rack uncovered/counter for a few hours, then place in the fridge loosely covered with plastic wrap overnight. Vacuum seal in the morning. 

escope you cheese looks good, and nice video.

Chris


----------



## zwiller (Jan 30, 2018)

Nice vid.  Great TBS and color. 

I did 8 blocks a month ago to the date today.  Sampled and still too young at 2 weeks.  Edible but rough/strong.  Alot of guys say 6 weeks is required and also say it continues to get better with age like a year+.  Planned to rest on counter but the girls complained.  I was surprised myself how strong it was (4 hours cob).  Due to this, I did uncovered overnight in fridge and vac sealed next day.  I am not confident the overnight rest is critical but I bet if you vac sealed the cheese right away it would deform or smoosh (technical term). :D


----------



## escopeton (Jan 30, 2018)

jonrw70 said:


> Are the resting in the fridge or out on the counter? Cover?


I rested it in the fridge covered with plastic cling film.  By the time, I got them in the house and sampled them, they had cooled down enough to wrap up.


----------



## wbf610 (Jan 31, 2018)

jonrw70 said:


> Are the resting in the fridge or out on the counter? Cover?


On the counter for a few to cool, then in the fridge overnight.  I have also just vac packed after a brief cooling rest on the counter, and it was fine.


----------



## cmayna (Jan 31, 2018)

Yes, don't be in a hurry to taste your smoked cheese.  I'm currently consuming  cheese that I smoked over a year ago.  I would say that the soonest I would taste some cheese would be a good month after it was smoked.  One needs to always plan in advance when it comes to smoked cheese.


----------

